# Buying a Bucket Truck



## Grasshopper (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello,

I am new to this site. I am starting a tree removal business. I looked at a truck yesterday. It is an 1884 International 1700 with an Asplundh LR45. This truck also a chip dump box. It has a 345 gas engine and 4 wheel disk brakes.This truck is also under the CDL which is nice, for now.

I have been reading previously posted threads on bucket trucks and have learned a lot to this point...thanks guys.

Please tell me what you think this truck is worth. It is in good overall condition...need nothing but paint. The price is $7500.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 4, 2006)

sounds too cheap. I'd suspect major problems with something that cheap. Also, bucket trucks with gas motors pretty much suck. The bucket runs off a separate pony motor and is much slower than one driven off a PTO setup. 

Like I told another guy here recently, whatever your budget is for your bucket truck you need to add $10K above the purchase price for insurance, registration, repairs and accessories. I paid $21K for mine and had almost $30K in it before I could put it in service. And it was in very good shape when I bought it. 

How much experience do you have working with bucket trucks? It's easier if you've worked with them for a while because you know what to look for.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 5, 2006)

New competition what part of mass . What is your company name


----------



## Grasshopper (Mar 5, 2006)

*New Competition*

Hi,

No competition. I am a novice and don't plan to grow too big at the moement. I have a day job. I enjoy trees and that type of work. I'd rather work with ya, as far as referrals etc...

I am originally from Lynn. I live a bit further North...~20 miles South of NH.

How about you?


----------



## protreecare (Mar 8, 2006)

I would guess that you meant 1984 for the year of the truck. That is 22 years old. That means that the truck, or at least the boom should have been retired some time back. You should look at it as a chip truck. So for that age it might be worth $3-4,000 max.


----------



## clearance (Mar 9, 2006)

Greg, that is a good website you have, I think he is seriuos. I looked at it the other day, there is a picture of what appears to be a man one handing a saw out of the bucket, not that I care, I one hand a lot, just saying. The website must be the best advertising thing you ever did.


----------



## Grasshopper (Mar 10, 2006)

*1984 Bucket Truck*

Thanks Pro Tree.

I have dcided to abort that mission. I am lined up with a much better unit, and newer. 

1996 GMC Topkick
LR IV
55 WH
Chip box
Gas -366
55k miles

Ex -Asplundh truck 

25k...What do ya think?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 10, 2006)

dumb question but whats the reason for why Asplundh seems to only buy gas powered truck???? I figured they would buy diesel trucks.


----------



## clearance (Mar 10, 2006)

I wondered this too, now all the newer Asplundh trucks in BC are diesel, but the gas ones remain. I think it might have something to do with fact Asplundh has/had? their own GMC dealership, maybe there was a cost/tax writeoff advantage to using gas trucks, because they are cheaper new. Asplundh also runs gas Fords here as well so who really knows.


----------



## Grasshopper (Mar 10, 2006)

*Gas Powered*

Could be simple economics.

The gas powered is less expensive, and since they turn over the truck so soon, it may not be cost effective to buy diesel. I noticed that they retire trucks with low mileage, so no need for diesel. Then again, why not buy diesel and run them longer? Maybe the fuel right-off is an advantage?

"Who knows"?


----------



## cunrya (Mar 16, 2006)

Under powered dog. Have an f800 with a 429 and a 2 speed axle still a dog. Horrible on fuel as well. Pony up a little more and get a diesel. Just my .02


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 16, 2006)

If I were to make that big of an investment, and wasnt to sure of my knowledge in the truck, I would try to hire a certified mechanic to look over the truck for you, before you but it. Asplundh usually retires a truck for a reason. They may have low mileage, but if the truck came from a cold climate, the motor will have tons of hours on it. Some of our foreman idle their trucks all day from sept till april.


----------

